# Quality Dog Beds????



## xjustinx32 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

 I am currently looking to purchase a new dog bed for my 83lb German Shepherd Bowen. I would like a decent price but understand you get what you pay for. So far I have only looked at the webite Orvis.com and DrsFosterandSmith.com. I was wondering if anyone else has found good quality beds that their furbabies love. I think my guy would prefer something with a back and sides and he enjoys laying of the arms of our couches. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We found a rectangular Kong brand bed at petsmart. The shorter sides come up higher and form a pillow, it's very sturdy and the cushion does not go flat. Unfortunately, I could not find an image on-line, may be a in store purchase only. Average price, no sticker shock like Orvis.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have had a Lands End bed since 1999. Two big dogs have used it and it is still in fine shape. The cover comes off to wash it and the bed itself has not flattened out or gotten stinky. I am very happy with it! Most importantly, Scarlett loves her bed.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I swear by the Sporting Dog Solutions dog Bed (found them at Gander Mountain) but make sure to get the big round one! The 100lb lab can't even wear it down much. And they clean up great! I think I paid like 100.00 with tax.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 4 Big Shrimpys, worth every penny! The large is plenty big enough for any of our dogs (our biggest is about the same size as yours). We bought our first one about 4 years ago and it still looks and feels like new.

Original | Big Shrimpy®


----------



## xjustinx32 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for posting your beds. I will take a look at them all.


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

I was looking forever for a good quality bed, I went to Drs. Foster and Smiths. I paid 100.00 for it and then i could even personalize it. I just put his name. He loves it. So do i. I can also buy replacement covers for it too!


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

This may be way off from what you are thinking, but I thought I would throw it out there anyways. We got Jack a baby bed mattress. We couldn't fathom paying $100+ for a dog bed that would just sink in after a while and would have to buy another one (my husband and I are broke college students ). You can find them used for about $10 at consignment shops, Goodwill, etc. Jack sleeps on it everyday and night, and it looks the same as it did when we got it. My husbands mother does embroidery, so she made us a cover for it out of heavy outdoor fabric and put Jack's name on it. It doesn't have any sides, but we throw him a pillow off of the couch every now and then.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a poor college student as well and I couldn't justify spending $100+ on a dog bed. I too use a crib mattress for my dog Madison. I like that it has lots of support for her as we have hardwood floors. I have just crib sheets for now that I use but when things settle down with school and I have more time, I plan on sewing a nice cover for it. Madison LOVES her bed and I love how much money I saved!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought my boys bed from this site, he still fits and sleeps in it. Very durable and easy to wash. 

Large Dog Beds - Pet Beds - Vet Recommended Orthopedic - Sale On Today


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

PinkCupcake said:


> I'm a poor college student as well and I couldn't justify spending $100+ on a dog bed. I too use a crib mattress for my dog Madison. I like that it has lots of support for her as we have hardwood floors. I have just crib sheets for now that I use but when things settle down with school and I have more time, I plan on sewing a nice cover for it. Madison LOVES her bed and I love how much money I saved!


That's a really good idea!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JackB. said:


> This may be way off from what you are thinking, but I thought I would throw it out there anyways. We got Jack a baby bed mattress. We couldn't fathom paying $100+ for a dog bed that would just sink in after a while and would have to buy another one (my husband and I are broke college students ). You can find them used for about $10 at consignment shops, Goodwill, etc. Jack sleeps on it everyday and night, and it looks the same as it did when we got it. My husbands mother does embroidery, so she made us a cover for it out of heavy outdoor fabric and put Jack's name on it. It doesn't have any sides, but we throw him a pillow off of the couch every now and then.


I like that cover! We have used the baby matress but the fitted sheets just did not fit in too much with the house. Baby Matress Standard size I bet you could sell those covers! I will take one black one please!


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I like that cover! We have used the baby matress but the fitted sheets just did not fit in too much with the house. Baby Matress Standard size I bet you could sell those covers! I will take one black one please!


Haha! She really could. It's nothing fancy, literally just a giant pillowcase with a zipper on the end. I don't sew, but I imagine it would be pretty simple for someone who knew how! I think someone actually sells them on etsy. That's where we got the idea.

Dog Bed Cover for a 28W x 52L Standard Baby Crib by BowWowBeds


----------



## ALex239 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi, last week I buy a dog bed for my bulldog. He is an aggressive chewer and he chews everything and i was worried about it then I decided to buy a chew proof dog bed for him and I came to this Chew Proof Dog Bed: 10+ Indestructible Dog Beds in 2021 [Buying Guide] blog and read their review and got that bed and it works awesome even my dog is not be able to tear it.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

We got a cracking orthopedic memory foam bed 4 weeks ago for Zac, her indoors thought we should splash out and get a really good one. After a month it still looks brand new with not a mark on it and still retains that lovely new fresh smell.

The fact the Zac won't sleep on it definitely helps keep it that way.


----------

